# putting a s14 automatic tranny in a s 13 automatic car



## rwdking (Aug 21, 2009)

ok my predicament is i found an uber cheap s14 auto tranny ($25 scrap metal price) but i need to know if it will fit in my s13 car that has an automatic that is kindly stuck in 3rd all the time even in neutral so im trying to find the cheapest route to make the car drivable till i can afford the switch to a sr20 so can you tell me the difference between the 2 trannys and i dont want i heard my friend say this comments i need real world experience or real world info thank you and keep drifting
:givebeer:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Everything will bolt up. However there may be some additional sensors on the S14 tranny that the S13 doesn't have because of the OBD-II standard for the S14s.


----------



## rwdking (Aug 21, 2009)

i know that much but i need first hand experience to know if i might be able to change some or do something but thank you for the attempt


----------

